# Recurve revolution



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, Thought some of you might be interested in this. There is a new website called recurve revolution that is run by some one that I shoot with. He is a two time world champion traditional archer and he just started the website. He is developing a forum and he is looking for some comments on improvements so if you see anything just send him an email or I believe you can post on the forum as well. Maybe some of you traditional shooter (Kegan) can get on there and learn some things or help some other people.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

recurverevolution.com


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

